# Can I return drugstore cosmetics?



## sadhunni (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought a foundation from CVS today but I don't like how it feels on my face. Can I return it if I still have my receipt? Anyone know?


----------



## KellyB (Jan 25, 2008)

This is the return policy from their website:

Return policy:

Our hassle-free return policy allows you to return products either to the store or by mail within 30 days of receipt, subject to the exceptions cited below: Store Returns: Bring any unopened, damaged, or defective nonprescription item(s) along with your receipt (invoice) to any CVS/pharmacy store to get a credit of the full purchase price. Use our Store Finder to locate a CVSÂ® store near you. Mail Returns: Call Customer Care to return items by mail. We will take your information, provide return instructions, and alert the fulfillment center so that both your return and credit refund are processed accurately.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 25, 2008)

yup! just take the receipt!!!!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 25, 2008)

call them and ask them what their return policy is


----------



## sugarbaby71087 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, I make the argument that there's not way for me to test the product, so I should get my money back if I don't like it. It works for me.


----------



## Johnnie (May 7, 2008)

I didn't like the foundation I bought so I took it back and it was replaced.


----------



## Adrienne (May 7, 2008)

Most pharmacies will take it back.


----------



## akathegnat (May 7, 2008)

CVS will take it back, so will Wal-Mart and Walgreens.


----------



## x33cupcake (May 7, 2008)

i've always bought makeup from drugstores and never thought of returning items i didnt like cause i didnt want to do with the hassle and thought that they wouldn't accept it. now that i know they do, how do i return it? just go to the front register and ask to return/exchange it?


----------



## internetchick (May 7, 2008)

^^ Yep. Save your receipt. I love Rite Aid and Walgreens because of their generous makeup return policy. I keep way more than I return.


----------



## tendresse (May 7, 2008)

I've always been able to return makeup products to stores like CVS RiteAid and Walgreens, no problem at all.


----------



## Britt Fabulous (May 8, 2008)

I've always used the excuse "It made my face itch" and every drug store seems to take the make-up back with that excuse. For some reason I feel guilty if I don't give them an excuse, haha.


----------



## laurreenn (May 8, 2008)

yes. just take your product (i usually bring it in a CVS bag so they don't think i just grabbed it off the shelf or something) and then ask to do a return. whenever you're testing out a new makeup i would recommend keeping your receipt just in case it doesn't work out.


----------

